

HTML5 Super Mario Bros - gingersnap
http://www.fullscreenmario.com/

======
BuildTheRobots
Feel the need to point to the now 9 years old dhtml lemmings [1] which
shouldn't have a browser preference.

[1][http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/](http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/)

------
reirob
"Sorry, this needs Chrome!" :(

